# turtles



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

turtles are taking over our pond. Any advice to get rid of them?

thx


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

What kind and where are you located ?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep just grab them then put them in armbarred transitioned to a reverse heel hook, finished off by a upside down gogoplata triangle choke with a weak hand americana 
Jugs or bank lines will thin them out pretty quick beef liver says on the hook well.Good luck oh 22 works well also


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Traps won't kill fish accidently
http://www.texastastes.com/p239.htm


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

WOW pretty neat traps,know a couple places I would like to try one out atguess I have been lucky not to catch any fish while going after turtles! Must be the beef liver


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Redheads said:


> What kind and where are you located ?


pond is outside of Galion, snappers and leatherbacks.


----------



## Mr.Maralube (Apr 17, 2008)

.22 Mag with a good scope?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

BBQ Snapper good eats.......


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

truck said:


> Yep just grab them then put them in armbarred transitioned to a reverse heel hook, finished off by a upside down gogoplata triangle choke with a weak hand americana


I tried my famous upside down gogoplata reveresed into a triangle choke this past weekend... The snapper took my back, and locked on a vicious Rear naked choke, and I had to tap....  but like Fedor, i only tap once.

Actually, we tried jug lines with liver this monday... No luck. They're in there, we're going to try next saturday night, they seem to be more active at night.

thanks for all the great suggestions.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I know its been a while, but Im having a hard time understanding what this is referring to? Surely you're not implying that jugs do?



[email protected] said:


> Traps won't kill fish accidently
> http://www.texastastes.com/p239.htm


Ive had luck with pieces of cut bluegill. Stays on the hook well. I usually let the jugs sit for 24 hours.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I use cut bluegill and yellow perch cause thats what I have and it works very well for snappers and nothern water snakes. I wasnt trying to catch snakes but I sure did, I would guess 10 snakes and 20 turtles over the last 4 years.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

bullfrogs also work great just cut the legs off for yourself and use the rest as bait


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

With the exception of snappers, what possible problem could stinkpots, painteds, or leatherbacks present???


----------



## monty907 (May 26, 2010)

hows the turtle problem?


----------

